# XP, The SIMS No sound



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

I have all 8 expansions of The Sims installed.
I just got XP installed on the 'puter.
When I start the game I can hear the opening sound bite.
"EA, games challenge anything."
But when the game starts to install for play,the opening music is not heard.
What do I have to do to get the sound going.
I can hear Winamp,Media player,etc,but not The Sims.

Thank you for your time and help.

"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you have previously turned the sound off in the game, it won't load the sound until you turn it back on. It will be in the options.


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

This is a NEW install,just got XP a few days before installing the games.

So no,I haven't turned down the sound.
6yrs. playing The Sim,5 days with XP. 

"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Was XP a FRESH install?


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

"If you are running Windows XP hotfix 328310 and
> attempt to install you will receive a message from the
> installer that says, "Attention XP users: Since you
> have Windows XP hotfix 328310 installed, please
> install Windows XP hotfix 329623 before installing The
> Sims Makin' Magic. Please refer to the Readme file
> for additional information."
> Hotfix 329623 will fix a problem where the installer
> would not shut down properly after installing The Sims
> Makin' Magic."


That was the prob.

Thanks 

"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## sunshine84 (Jul 4, 2006)

When I run the Sims there is no startup music and no sound during the game. I checked the sound options in the game and the sound is on. I am able to play sounds from Windows Media Play and sounds from the internet. I don't what happen to the Sims game, I didnt change any settings, I think. Please help!


----------

